# A Wanderer's Ailments and Afflictions web vrsn zine



## EaznaZ (Dec 18, 2008)

A Wanderer's Ailments and Afflictions: 
a focus on natural treatments for the homeless, travelers, hobos, whatever you call yourself , in 'first world' countries

Table of contents
External - 1)Lice, 2)Scabies 3)Staph/MRSA infection 4)Infected Wounds 5) Feet: Foot Rot, Athlete's Foot, Toenail fungus, 6)Frostbite 7)Warts 8)Oral Health 9) Poisonous Plants and Insect Bites 10) Psoriasis 11) Metal Allergies 
Internal - 12) Heat exhaustion/ Heat stroke 13)Candida Albicans 14)Bladder Infection 15) Constipation, Indigestion, Stomach Pains, Diarrhea 16) Food poisoning 17) Mental Health 18) Vitamins 
Extras - Cleanlines/Washing -What lowers your immune system? -Quick antibacterials - How to make a salve - How to make a compress
Reference - listed by bodypart

This is intended as a very brief overview and this only deals with the most common ailments and afflictions to the people in this community. Note that most conditions tend to prey on bodies not in balance, so if you're suffering, consider internal factors. How is your diet? Sleep? Stress? Also, for contagious conditions consider other people's health and wellness too. Thanks for reading!

This information is a compliation of information from what I've learned, from friends' experiences, and the internet. All this information is already out in books in libraries, and on the web, so feel free to look up more details for yourself! (Especially look for pictures of the ailments and afflictions, which are online too. I decided not to include them due to cost of colour copies, space on the pages, copyrights, etc.) etc. The disclamer, so no one tries to sue me or the like: The author does not assumble any responsibility for correct diagnosis or treatment. The writings here are for informational purposes only, and do not make any guarantees for a cure. Seeking proper treatment is a responsibility of the affected person. 

External
1)Lice - Head Lice/Body: contagious
Headlice: ID: very small bugs, with itchy bites, and they wriggle when off the hair, as they can't walk that well. (I'm scratching my head a lot just thinking about it.) They are highly contagious. In numerous cases, they have ended up under the fingernail of a head-scratching lice infested person. The lice range from white to dark brown in colour, depending on what stage they are at and when they last fed. They are very evasive and teeny, so you will almost always find nits (eggs) before finding bugs. The nits range from opalescent white, to brown and stay within an inch from the scalp, on the hair. They are very sticky, and have little 'tails'. Where dandruff shakes off, it takes pulling on the nit to remove it from the hair. 
lice nits 
Treatment: There are many methods for treatment. Many lice are now resistant to the drug-store poisons. Also, you need access to a shower for these, in order to wash out the poison, and it does not guarantee to get rid of the nits, which hatch into lice, and frankly I've seen the lice outlive it too. The treatment is suffocation. Some people use oil to suffocate, and some people use acidic substances. In my experience, I've seen acidic substances work, in a dread-head with the worst case of lice I've ever seen. So that's what I choose as a reliable treatment. The exact time has been argued, but after 6-7 days of having been laid, the egg hatches, and after 17-18 days of having been laid, it reproduces, and can laying 4-8 eggs a day, over the course of 16 days. So you want to kill the live lice, and then kill then hatched nits, and they'll all be going on different cycles, so repeat treatments are absolutely necessary. Saturate your head in vinegar, rubbing alcohol and tea tree oil (they really hate tea tree) and then put a bag or saran wrap over your head. One method is to only treat only at night, washing it out during the day, every night for a week, and then three days afterwards, and then another three days after that. Another method is to keep the stuff in your hear, a bag or saran wrap on, and put a hat on if you wish and leave it in for three days (saturate again on the second day), then wait two days, and repeat at nights. All fabric items (clothes of any sort, bedding, bed, backpack/furniture, etc. need to be treated. They die in a dryer after half an hour, or in boiling water, and they also die in the cold (although there are mixed opinions regarding how cold and for how long). And they will starve if left in a well-sealed plastic bag for two weeks.
Prevention: Lice and nits can stay on clothes and other fabrics, so be careful where you sit and sleep if you have them, or are near someone who does. Often we get lice from found or shared fabrics. Oh yes, and they prefer clean hair but can survive in dirty hair also. 
Any found clothes, sheets, pillows etc. should be quarantined before use (put in plastic bag, or boiled, or put in dryer for at least 30 mins on high heat). If you know someone has lice, don't hug them, and don't rest against anywhere their head has been resting. If you've got willing friends, regular lice checks are very important for everyone. Many people think they're itchy because they haven't washed their hair in a while, or have dandruff, until they find a bug and realize they've had lice for weeks!

Body Lice: ID: closely resembling headlice
Treatment: Body lice can be "cured" just by running all your clothes/pack/etc. through a dryer for 2 hours, or by boiling all that stuff - then taking a shower to get any stuck eggs off your skin.
Note: Bodylice have been associated with louse-born typhus. Disease-causing bacteria are found in louse droppings which can be scratched into the skin causing infection. Symptoms of this include high fever, rash, muscle pain, chills, falling blood pressure,sensitivity to light, stupor and delerium.

2)Scabies: contagious
ID: Scabies is a tiny (0.3 to 0.9mm), burrowing mite, leaving what looks like trails (short, wavy reddish, or white) or bumps/patches on the skin's surface. They often occur in the webs of fingers, feet, along the beltline, lower butt, flexing areas such as wrists and armpits, aureolas of breasts in females, genitals of males, and it spreads. The first signs are often itchiness and red bumps or patches. 
The mites, their feces and ova are very tiny and the burrows are often hard to see with the human eye, and obscured by scratchmarks. It is best to confirm a scabies affliction with a doctor, who can perform swabs and examine them under a microscope, and then decide on a course of treatment from there. In people with a very compromised immune system, the skin can become scaly. Note that strains affecting animals usually cannot survive on humans for more than a few days.
Treatment: -Neem oil and turmeric cream or lotion, complete recovery in 2 weeks
-Tea Tree Oil applied, diluted to the skin (bathing in this solution is good, otherwise dilute with water, put water and tea tree into a cup and dip cloth/paper towel, and rub soaked cloth/paper towel all over skin)
-triphala (ayurvedic herbal formula, taken internally)
Note: An advantage to these natural treatments is that the scabies have not become resistant like they have with some of the prescribed pesticide formulas. 
Prevention for re-infestation and spreading to others: 
-wash all fabrics (towels, clothes, bedding, carpets etc.) and boil, steam, or put in dryer
- if you are in a building ensure that the shower/bathtub and floors are cleaned
-clean your skin 
- treat others who have come in contact with you in case they are currently experiencing asymptomatic afflictions

3)Staphylococcus aureus: contagious, can be dangerous if left untreated, and MRSA is becoming more common
'Staph' for short, is the most common staphylococcus aureus infection, whereas MRSA is Methicillin Resistant Staphylococcus Aureus. This comes from an overuse of antibiotics, which the staph bacteria has become accustomed to and MRSA is harder to treat. Staph bacteria (like candida) is with us all the time, especially in our noses, mouths, anuses, and genitals. There are many types of staph infection, but this will be regarding staph infected skin wounds. Note: In rare cases, staph bacteria can enter the bloodstream and become dangerous to internal organs. Also in rare cases staph can be transmitted through food causing nausea, vomitng, diarrhea, and abdominal cramps usually lasting about 1-2 days.
ID: 1) phylococcus Aureus bacteria causing a cellulitis infection can cause a pain, redness, swelling and warmth on the skin (most commonly the legs). If this spreads further, it can cause nausea and fever. 2) Impetigo is a superficial skin infection more common in children, usually affecting the hands and feet, beginning as a blister or pimple, then developing a honey-coloured crust that may itch and spread by scratching. 3) Most commonly, they infect a hair follicle (folliculitis) usually producing small white-headed pimples, often due to irritated skin. 4) In the eyelid, a staph infection is called a stye (red, warm, uncomfortable bump near the edge of the eyelid). 5) furnuncle/carbuncle/boil swollen, red painful lump on the skin usually due to an infection of the hair follicle.
Cause(s): people with skin problems ex. eczema, burns, may be more likely to get staph, also it can be spread from an infected staph wound to unaffected skin on contact.
Treatment: (for topical staph) 1)to drain pus, soak (or apply warm-hot, wet washcloths/toilet paper etc.) to the wound 3-4 times daily. Or, split open an aloe leaf, apply to wound and tape or tie on. Change aloe leaf at least once a day. 2)Honey works well against staph, both regular and antibiotic resistant (MRSA). Household, plastic bear honey works, although manuka honey is better but very pricey. Bandages help keep it from making a mess, but beware of ants! (Honey also works with infected superficial wounds.) 3) a salve made with plantain, tea tree oil and lavender with bandages.
-(boil) should resolve itself in 10-20 days without treament
-(stye) ensure to keep your eye closed and then same as #1 for topical staph, the pus should drain out. Keep repeating with warm-hot water until this happens. If the stye persists, see a doc, it may be something else entirely.
Note: If an infection becomes very sore, very red, or is accompanied by nausea you should see a doctor. (Many cities have free clinics - you may have to wait a while but it's very important that you do!) "save yourself the hassle of developing nasty flesh eating diseases" (says Byron - survivor of two pretty fuckin’ nasty staph infections and assister/advisor to many more who’ve successfully beaten back the crusty scourge of Staph.)
Prevention: "Cleanliness and good hygiene are the best way to protect yourself and the folks you’re hanging out with against getting staph (and other) infections — including that MRSA I wrote about earlier. You can help prevent staph skin infections by washing your hands frequently and by bathing or showering regularly...Keep areas of skin that have been injured (...cuts, scrapes, eczema, and rashes caused by allergic reactions or poison ivy) clean and covered. Use any antibiotic salves or poultices (goldenseal, echinacea, etc.) or other treatments that you know have worked for you in the past in ridding infections. If someone in your crew or in the place your staying at has a staph infection, don't share towels, blankets, or clothing until the infection has been fully treated.

If you develop a staph infection, you can prevent spreading it to other parts of your body by being careful not to touch the infected skin, keeping it covered whenever possible, and using a towel only once when you clean the area (wash the towel in hot water afterwards or use disposable towels). I also encourage folks to be honest and open about infections. Let the folks you are travelling with know whats going on. This is good so that they too can help support your getting better and keep an eye out for themselves. Dont be a jackass and go spreading it around the country to all the nice people who you are hanging out with. And always remember, even when you aren’t infected, eat a shit ton of garlic. It’s great for your body’s immune system, smells beautiful, and it keeps vampires away...Staph infections can be annoying , bothersome and a little freaky, but the good news is that they arent usually serious. " (Byron)

4)Infected Wounds (mostly covered in staph section)
1)to drain pus, soak (or apply warm-hot, wet washcloths/toilet paper etc.) to the wound 3-4 times daily. Or, split open an aloe leaf, apply to wound and tape or tie on. Change aloe leaf at least once a day. 2)Household, plastic bear honey works well against infections, (manuka honey is better but very pricey). Bandages help keep it from making a mess, but beware of ants! 3) a salve made with plantain, tea tree oil and lavender with bandages. Note: calendula is great for healing surface scratches, but can trap in an infection due to its ability to heal the skin so rapidly, whereas plantain also posesses antibacterial properties.

5)Feet:
Foot rot: 
ID: white and pink splotches all over the foot especially on the areas that rubbed on the boots or shoes. 
Causes: This usually happens only when the person has been walking in wet boots for any significant amount of time.
Treatment: cedar sprigs in the boots (outside of socks) changed once or twice a day for a week cured foot rot 

Athlete's foot: contagious
ID: redness, blistering, scaling along the sides and soles of the feet. Soggy skin, eroded areas between the toes. In more advanced cases, the webs between the toes become white, soft and soggy which may be itchy and smelly, leading to cracked, pussing webs in the toes.
Treatment: hydrogen peroxide or rubbing alcohol rubbed on infected areas once or twice a day. Urinating on athletes foot has been recommended (urine is a disinfectant, just be sure to rinse after it dries, or you'll have a whole new spectrum of smelly feet.)
Prevention: dry feet frequently, changing socks at least once a day, and preferably made of natural (breathable) fibers 
Note: Other reasons for uncomfortable, red skin on the feet includes and allergic reaction to the material of the shoes, tight fitting and improperly ventilated shoes

Toenail fungus: contagious
ID: yellow or brown toenail, sometimes giving off a foul odor, often thick and overgrown, causing pain while in shoes. The nail may eventually crumble and fall off.
Treatment: 1) Equal amount of tea tree oil and lavender oil on a cotton ball/toilet paper/swab etc. Dab it under the top edge of the toe nail and surrounding area 2 or 3 times a day. Tea tree oil is natural antibiotic and lavender will help fight the infection and prevent skin irritation. 2) Mix 2 drops of Oregano essential oil with a tsp of olive oil. Apply this mixture on the affected area daily for NO more than three weeks. Oregano essential oil has antiseptic, antibacterial, antiparasitical, antiviral, analgesic and antifungal properties. Oregano oil tends to be rather expensive, but very effective.
Prevention: dry feet frequently, changing socks at least once a day, and preferably made of natural (breathable) fibers. Keep toenails short. The fungus enjoys stagnant, warm water which can be found in public showers/swimming pools so wash feet thoroughly, spray cleaner, or pee on the shower area before using it (yup, urine is a disinfectant, which some people drink for health, but we're not getting into that here). Avoid sharing towels or washcloths between feet with the fungus.

6)Frost Bite: not contagious
Causes: very cold environment often combined with inadequate socks/shoes and/or poor circulation in feet
Treatment: soak (or apply soaked cloth) to affected body part, starting with cool water, then lukewarm, then warm, until coldness and/or discoloration disappear - DO NOT apply heat right away, it must be done gradually so as not to shock the nerves.
Note: Once a body part has had frostbite, it is often more suceptible to future frostbite so be sure to keep very warm in the future, and eat 'warming foods' good for blood circulation such as garlic, cayenne, onion, ginger

7)Warts: contagious
ID: planter's warts/(seed warts) are inverted, typically with a tiny black dot in the centre, hence the name seed wart
Treatment: Dandelion stalk juice applied once or twice daily until a few days after the wart disappears. Vitamin A and multivitamins in pill and diet form (carrots are high in vitamin A).

8)Oral Health 
Brushing teeth is very important, cheap and easy, whereas dental procedures are not usually. If you're really stuck, non-poisonous softwoods and roots such as saskatoon berry tree branch, licorice root etc. can be used to rub teeth clean (licorice root is also a catalyst, aiding in effectiveness of many medicines, and long-term consumption may cause softening of poo -good if you're constipated, not good if you're not)

Toothpaste recipes: It is the opinion of most dentists that you should use fluoride. However, some people are skeptical about the effect fluoride has on the rest of our body. If you prefer to make your own, here's a simple, cheap recipe.
1/3 Sea Salt, 1/3 Baking Soda, 1/3 Myrrh powder, mix together (I use old pill bottles to keep the powder) Mix powder with water when you are using it (or wet your toothbrush and put powder on toothbrush (this recipe courtesy of Cliff) Baking soda on its own works alright, but salt gives it the grit to scrub clean, and Myrrh has an antimicrobial/antiseptic action. I also enjoy a mixture of salt, baking soda, aloe gel and clove oil but the aloe gel evaporates after a few days, and aloe gel doesn't keep well in warm weather.

Gingivitis:
ID: inflamed, bleeding gums, separated from teeth and in severe cases gums become sore, teeth hurt/loosen and gums recede
Treatment: 
I've known some people to buy clove oil on its own (from drug stores, herb shops, etc) and apply that to painful gums/teeth which could be easier to find if you don't have a herb shop/health food store nearby. 
Otherwise, here's a tooth powder remedy that has been recommend, which would be best applied after brushing. Ensure you get medicinal grade herbs, not store-bought spices, which are mostly deactivated.

2 parts white oak bark herb – powder (astringent, tonic, antiseptic,etc.)
1 part myrrh gum herb – power or granules (anti-inflammatory, antimicrobial,antiseptic,astringent, etc.)
3/4 part Peppermint leaves converted to powder (antifungal, antibacterial, pleasant flavour,etc.)
½ part anise herb – power or seeds (antimicrobial,antiseptic,etc.)
1/8 part clove - powder (local antiseptic and mild anesthetic actions)

If herbs and leaves are not in powder form, grind them in a coffee grinder. Use this formula to make as much powder as you want. Place the mix in a small container. (ex. small-unused vitamin bottle) Use 3Xdaily. Place some powder on your toothbrush and brush your teeth and gums. After brushing spit out, a few times, the saliva and residue powder. Don’t rinse, keep the active herb powders in your mouth. You can swallow any that remains in your mouth with no problem.It's butter but it has been known to work. You can add more peppermint powder to make it less bitter. For severe cases of gingivitis and toothaches, you can also moist some powder with distilled water and then place the paste all along the your teeth and gums – front and back. Leave the paste in your mouth as long as you can. Don’t worry about the herbs getting in between your teeth." (http://gingivits.blogspot.com/)

Canker sores: contagious (beware when kissing others)
ID: White or yellow in color and surrounded by red halos, canker sores often pop up when you’re under stress or after you’ve eaten an irritating food (pineapple, nuts, chocolate). 
Treatment: for canker sores yogurt w acidophilus, mouthwash of calendula tea (steep for 10 min, then strain and use liquid as mouthwash), frequent canker sores may be due to a deficiency of iron or folate (eat dark, leafy greens such as kale, parsley), vitamin E rubbed on canker sore 3X daily

9) Poisonous plants and insect bites
Topical treatment for most poisonus plants and insect bites (such as poison ivy, mosquitos, spider bites) include oatmeal, aloe gel, calamine, saline, gum weed, jewel weed, mineral spirits, plantain salve. Also, for pussing wounds such as poison ivy and spider bites, draining will decrease itching, pain and swelling - see ‘4) infected wounds’. Note: tics do carry lyme disease, initial symptoms of which include a rash occurring 3-32 days after being bitten, at the site of the bite, and radiating outwards in a ‘bullseye’ fashion - the innermost circle become callused, the next ring remains normal, and the outer ring is also red. Sometimes it is accompanied by headache, fever, muscle soreness, and in further cases can travel into the bloodstream and after several months, untreated can become disabling.

10)Psoriasis- Plaque psoriasis and Guttate psoriasis: not contagious
ID: (Plaque Psoriasis) red, dry, thick patches on the skin, 
Cause: The most common form of psoriasis is called 'plaque psoriasis', most commonly by an excess of toxins. Your eliminatory organs (kidneys, liver, etc.) are overloaded, and are trying to get rid of the excess toxins through your skin. A common reason is too much peanut butter, as peanuts are grown in a very toxic environment (lookout for an upcoming zine 'a traveller's kitchen') and many wanderers are inclined towards peanut butter because it's cheap and filling. Many mainstream docs believe it has nothing to do with one’s internal organs, but have no explanation for the cause. In the natural healing realm, it is so obviously due to an overload of toxins. 
Treatment: stay away from heavy toxified (pesticided, antibiotic-filled, highly processed) foods such as peanut butter, hot dogs, etc.
Guttate psoriasis ID: red, scaly patches of inflamed skin on all parts of the body. Cause: It is often associated with a lung infection, but get a doctor’s opinion on this.

11)Metal allergies
ID: Red areas on the skin at the site of the metal (usually cheap metals, but sometimes stainless steel) and in severe cases deterioration of the metal. Higher quality metals such as silver and titanium usually do not cause allergic reactions. As an alternative to acquiring more expensive metals, paint clear nail polish over jewellery,belt buckles, or whatever else is bugging you. Belt buckles can also be wrapped in bike inner tube, leather or tape. 

Internal/Nutrition
12) Heat exhaustion/ Heat stroke
Heat exhaustion is less serious than heat stroke, but something to be noted regardless. 
ID: heavy sweating, paleness, tiredness, weakness, dizziness, nausea or vomiting, fainting, muscle cramps
Heat Stroke is a medical emergency
ID: hot with an absence of sweating, with red of flushed dry skin, rapid pulse, difficulty breathing, confusion/hallucinations, coma, seizure
Treatment: for heat stroke, go to the hospital. For heat exhaustion, be cautious it does not turn into heat stroke, and consume electrolytes - they are found in some of our foods such as salt (esp. sea and other mineral salts), lemons, molasses, honey, etc. Your body needs electrolytes in order to absorb water, and water in order to absorb electrolytes. Approximately 1 tsp salt, the juice of half a lemon, and 1tsp honey or molasses to 1L water. Wear a hat/cover from the sun, and rest in a shady space

13) Candida albicans (Yeast Infection)/ Hypersensitivity Syndrome: contagious, for both males and females
This is very common in our society, and is common for both males and females. Genital yeast infections are a symptom of yeast, and are not the only way in which yeast overgrowth manifests. 

ID/symptoms: chronic fatigue, itchy genitals, foggy mind, sugar cravings, heightened allergy symptoms, skin and nail fungus problems, sore muscles, urinary tract infections, waking up tired, depression, mood swings, concentration issues, anal itching
Causes: -diets high in sugar, white flour, etc.; vitamin, mineral and enzyme deficiencies,birth control or other hormone drugs, antibiotics (killing all good bacterias inside, leaving the candida which is normally in our system to grow out of control)

14)Bladder Infection:
ID: frequent urination, pain upon urination, later stage can be internal and asymptomatic
Causes: Low immune system, holding in urine, sexual contact with an unclean person or item (bladder infections are more common in females due to the location of the bladder compared to the vagina)
Treatment: drinking lots and lots of water, peeing as much as possible, eating plain, unflavoured yogurt (and/or capsules containing l. acidophilus taken orally) and yogurt applied to genitals (for women a turkey baster half-full of yogurt containing live bacterial cultures will give relief when put up the vagina), and hibiscus flowers in drinking water

15)Constipation, Indigestion, Stomach Pains, Diarrhea (pronounced 'di-ah-REE-ah')
Constipation very common, often caused by lack of greens and other fibers in the diet
Diarrhoea can sometimes be caused by improper hygiene, by yourself or others (i.e. not handwashing) or from food poisoning (bad meat, dairy etc)
Indigestion is often caused by drinking liquids while eating. Drink liquids at least half an hour before eating (preferably one hour before), or at least one hour after eating.
Stomach Pains can be caused by drinking too much alchohol, especially on an empty stomach (no 40s for breakfast), indigestion, constipation, or a variety of other causes

16) Food poisoning:
ID: nausea, vomiting, abdominal cramping occuring within 48 hours after consuming something contaminated. Sometimes it is accompanied by fever, chills, bloody poo, dehydration, and in extreme cases nervous system damage. 
Treatment: drink lots of water, avoid refined sugar, alcohol, caffeine, etc. or preferably a clear liquid-only diet (liquids you can see through). If eating food, eat small portions of plain foods that are easy on the stomach such as rice, whole grain breads, potatoes, lean meats, also eat yogurt or capsules with live bacterial cultures such as L. acidophilus, 
Note: contact a doctor if the illness lasts more than 48 hours, or if you cannot keep liquids down (i.e. you throw them back up), or you’re on important meds that you keep throwing back up, and any other situations seeming dangerous

17) Mental Health
B vitamins and folic acid for depression - B6 helps to synthesize tyrptophan, an amino acid (a building block for proteins) which helps to produce serotonin, and help to increase energy and alertness. Other B vitamins are necessary for absorption of B6, so a B complex is best. Depression is a very large, circumstantial category and this may not be the answer to your problem, but a B vitamin deficiency is more common than you think, and all you can do is try it for at least 3 months, and see if you notice a difference. Different vitamin companies have different standards, so try a good brand, and be consistent with dosage. (See 'vitamins' section.) You can also look into foods with high B vitamin content, and focus on those. Without the vitamins and minerals we need, our bodies cannot function up to par and one of these symptoms is depression. Serotonin is necessary for appetite control, sleep, memory, temperature regulation, mood, muscle contraction, etc.

18) Vitamins:
Most of our 'modern society' is lacking in vitamins for many reasons - an excess of processed foods, fruits and veggies grown in poor, demineralized, pesticide heavy conditions, too much sugar and white flour, improper digestion, and more.

Extras
Washing/Cleanliness: Cedar water can be a good washing agent, with mild antibacterial properties. Although nothing really scrubs you clean like soap. 
Your skin is an eliminatory organ, it helps to get rid of the excess so that your liver and other organs don't have to take all the hard work. If your pores are clogged, (which happens after about three days) your skin is not doing its job to help get rid of toxins. If you're only smelling when you're showering frequently, this is why! Sometimes if you’re feeling itchy, whether it be skin or hair, a shower will do the trick. The fact that scabies mites can be showered off and staph infection can be warded off by showering frequently too is quite encouraging. 

What lowers your immune system?
some causes are: alcohol/drugs, refined sugar, poor diet, exposure to cold for some, stress/depression, antibiotics, lack of sleep, lack of minerals, lack of vitamins also exercise helps to build your body’s overall health

What are some quick disinfectants?
urine, hydrogen peroxide, tea tree oil, garlic, plantain (oval-shaped green leaf that often grows in lawns) note: some disinfectants can be too strong for open wounds. Plantain compress or salve can be good in this situation. 

How to make a salve.
A salve is a healing 'goo' like a handcream/lip balm/body cream etc.
The basis of a salve is olive oil, beeswax and herbs (I love plantain due to its mild anti-inflammtory and antibacterial properties). You will also need a pot, a heat source for the pot, a heat-resistant container, a spatula/spoon/clean hands, and a stirring tool. You can leave the herbal matter in the olive oil in a well-sealed jar for a few weeks to extract a the herb's healing potential (infusion), or simply add to the herb (fresh or dry) to the olive oil. Place the olive oil into the pot on the lowest heat possible. When it is warm, add about 1 tsp beeswax per 1/2 cup olive oil. Let the beeswax melt, stirring occasionally. If you have already infused the herb into the olive oil, you can take the pot off the heat. If not, leave the pot on low heat for about an hour (make sure it doesn't boil or get too hot). Then, strain out the herbal matter. (You can use a clean cloth/sheet and squeeze the oil through it). Discard the herbal matter, and drain the oil into a heat-resistant container (metal/glass jar etc.) then you can keep it in there, or use a spatula/spoon/clean hands to put the salve into the container you want. (ex. old pill bottles) Because the base for the salve is oil, it will change consistency somewhat with the temperature. At room temperature, it should be a creamy consistency, easily spreadable. (It often appears oily once applied on the skin, but soaks in rather quickly)

How to make a compress
The easiest way to make a compress from a plant is simply to chew it in your mouth, and then apply it to the wound.

Reference - a quick guide listed by the part that ails you, with some possible suggestions
Skin
red patches see 10)Psoriasis, 2)Scabies, 3)Staph
trails on surface of skin, see 2)Scabies
toxins see Extras - Cleanliness/Washing
wounds, see 4)infected wounds
broken skin (cuts etc.) see Extras - how to make a salve
itchy, see 2)scabies, 9)poisonus plants and insect bites, 5)feet, Extras - washing/cleanliness
Head
itchy, see 1)Lice
Feet
itchy, see 5)Athlete's foot
white spots, see 7)warts, 5)foot rot, 6)frostbite
discoloured nail, see 5)toenail fungus
Mouth
painful gums/teeth, see 8)oral health
Stomach
painful see 15) Constipation, Indigestion, Stomach Pains, Diarrhea
Urination
painful, frequent, see 14)bladder infection
Mental Health
chronic fatigue, general mental health, see 17)mental health, candida




Bee Informed! The author does not assume any responsibility for correct diagnosis or treatment. The writings here are for informational purposes only, and do not make any guarantee for a cure. Seeking proper treatment is a responsibility of the affected person. 

copyleft - Reproduce, quote and distribute freely, and give credit to 'Bee Informed!' unless otherwise quoted above. Do not charge for anything other than printing costs. 

For any questions, comments, feedback, etc. send me a message, I would love to hear what works and doesn’t work for you. Thanks!


----------



## finn (Dec 18, 2008)

I skimmed through it, so I'd want to add a few things like wearing a hat or bandanna (or having your hood up) when you are in a situation where there could be people with lice.

Infected wounds can be prevented by not jumping into streams or lakes while one has a cut, gash, or scrape. Those wounds should have a dressing which allows air to flow in, because sealing the wound will make the infection worse...


----------



## Speedy (Dec 18, 2008)

About the head lice part. Be very careful using any alcohol or flamable substance. I met a kid in pittsburgh who used alcohol on his dreds and got a little on him, lit a cig and burned the whole top half of his body. This shit was serious. He had massive skin grafts all over. The wierdest part of the grafts was that he had no belly button or nipples, they grafted everything above the waist. Now this was proably a drunken freak accident, and everyone should have enough common sense not to smoke when your covered in flamable liquids, but i thought id put that out there


----------



## finn (Dec 19, 2008)

That's really horrible. People really ought to just cut their dreads off if they have lice, shave their heads, boil the dreads to kill the lice, and then sew the dreads back in when their hair gets long enough for that. That's a non-chemical method to get rid of them.

There's another method that doesn't involve shaving, too, but it's kind of experimental, and I see too many ways it can turn wrong, so I won't mention it.



Speedy said:


> About the head lice part. Be very careful using any alcohol or flamable substance. I met a kid in pittsburgh who used alcohol on his dreds and got a little on him, lit a cig and burned the whole top half of his body. This shit was serious. He had massive skin grafts all over. The wierdest part of the grafts was that he had no belly button or nipples, they grafted everything above the waist. Now this was proably a drunken freak accident, and everyone should have enough common sense not to smoke when your covered in flamable liquids, but i thought id put that out there


----------



## joeycalzone (Sep 15, 2014)

Can someone who has a computer and some time turn this into a real zine this is awsome! Thanx!


----------

